# Ramadan



## Pink Biz (Apr 13, 2021)

Ramadan is the ninth month of the Muslim calendar.
It is during the month of Ramadan that Muslims fast.
The Fast of Ramadan lasts the entire month, which can be 29 or 30 days, depending on sightings of the moon.

Ramadan is a time when Muslims concentrate on their faith and spend less time on the concerns of their everyday lives. It is a time of worship and contemplation.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 13, 2021)

During Ramadan Muslims must fast between sunrise and sunset. In Sweden and I guess in some parts of Northern Canada and Alaska this can cause problems when Ramadan falls in the summer months because there are towns in the north of Sweden where they only have a couple of hours "night" or even worse where the sun never sets at all. However they have set up rules for Muslims living in those parts of the country so they have a period of official "night".


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 13, 2021)

They must have lovely suppers after not having eaten all day. Something I doubt I could do!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 30, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> They must have lovely suppers after not having eaten all day. Something I doubt I could do!



Thank you Rose! I do not fast because I am diabetic. Certain Muslims do not have to fast. Pregnant women, children under a certain age and those who are ill are among them. Those who do not are obligated to feed 30 hungry people. This can be done using charities set up to take donations for such. I just found out from one of our local Imams that it doesn't have to be 30 hungry Muslims, which for me is good because I'd prefer to donate to a local charitable organization that feeds lines of people (not all Muslims) every Sunday come rain or shine. The dinners are fresh cooked and include meat or fish, a starch of some kind, vegetables and usually a fresh fruit cup.  I know the Muslim brother who heads the organization and he is dedicated to continuing his mission. His organization also offers drug counseling and job placement.

@Pink Biz Thank you for starting this post  I'm glad to read that there is a provision in place for Muslims who live where there are extremely long days. I know I always felt for those who fast in the U.S. when Ramadan falls in the summer.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 30, 2021)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Certain Muslims do not have to fast. Pregnant women


My coworker's wife thought she was pregnant a couple years ago but then the next month she was not, I told him I would be "pregnant" every year if I was a Muslim.


----------

